# New Hardware



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Okay Folks... first new desktop in a few years (at home). I'm trying to keep it near $1,000, play games (mostly RTS but some 1st-person), and hedge against obsolesence as much as is reasonable. I'd like suggestions... (I already have a 22" 16:10 flat-screen). EDITED TO ADD: I did my research and picked parts that work together and that get high reviews as well as have cash back.

UPDATED LIST

- ASUS P5B-E motherboard
- Intel Core Duo E6300 processor
- Zalman CPU Cooler
- 2x1GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800 (PC6400) RAM
- GeForce 7600GT video card (128 bit, 256MB RAM, PCI Xpress 16)

- Xion Case and power supply
- Samsung SpinPoint SATA 400GB 7200 RPM hard drive
- HP 18x DVD burner with Lightscribe
- Headset
- Logitech 1500 Laser cordless keyboard and mouse
- 11-in-1 media reader
- 30-pack of Lightscribe DVDs (blank)
- Surge Arrestor

This gets me overclocked power at around $1,100. Sound like a decent deal?

I'll go multi-boot OpenSUSE 10.2 and XP

R


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

My dad has that (except he has the 2.13GHz - I'd step it up if it's not much more), and he likes it. Don't expect it to be a screamer, because unless you're doing a lot of extra stuff, the dual cores don't really come into play.


----------

